# The Coach House, Seal - Kent



## Frankiefab (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm kinda new here..  

Found this place ages ago, but its always locked up and there isn't anyway of getting in without somebody seeing you climbing over the gates, however two weeks ago the gates were open and we went in.. 

Here is some history bout the place for you....

*The Wildernesse Estate**

In 1669, Sir Charles Bickerstaffe purchased 364 acres of land on the north-west corner of Sevenoaks and built the original house. In 1884 the house and land were purchased by Lord Hillington. Under his guidance the house was substantially rebuilt, and he built the magnificent 'listed' coach house and clock tower which now houses Sealclean. The building is one of the finest examples of Kent Ragstone of its kind, and many of its original features exist today.*

*Sealclean: A recorded history of quality and service**

Founded in 1881, originally known as the Westerham laundry, Sealclean moved to its present site when Captain Stanley W. Wells took over the hand laundry of the Wildernesse Estate and moved the now enlarged operation into the former coach house. A fine listed building suited to it's present day use.*

Here are my photos.. enjoy 


















What does that mean?????












Didn't investigate upstairs as the celling was being held up by scaffolding...
























Outside

















Thank you for looking  

Frankiefab


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 5, 2011)

Well worth your patience, I'd say.


----------



## King Al (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice first report Frankie, looking forward to your next one


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the look of the building. Great clock tower too. Cheers, Frankie...welcome to Dp, interesting first report.


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 6, 2011)

What a lovely looking building, lets hope it isn't left too long to the elements and become unusable.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats very nice indeed. There are quite a few buildings round there that use the Kentish ragstone, but I'm not sure I've seen one as impressive as that. With regard to the "All E rounds up the wall" if the place was used for laundry , there were probably a number of routes, each given a letter, and the laundry to be delivered for that route was probably stacked in one place, in this case the wall. Just a theory though.....
GDZ


----------

